# Stock Packs?



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm having trouble finding stock packs that don't attention to those who look at it i.e. focus on the render.
Something like a cosmos(cosmic) pack?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just use renders from planet render, they have some good kinda cosmic looking ones that are semi transparent that lend themselves well to graphics.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I mainly use google images lol. For cosmic stock, just google nebulas.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, you should check out devianart for stocks ... they've got some good ones. I found a group on it last night.


----------

